# My wife is smokin HAWT !!!!!!!



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 24, 2009)

For those that don't know anything about my wife Rebecca a little over 3 yrs ago she barely knew which end of a rifle the bullet came out of. Well I got a city girl  livin in the country now and she has shot just about every thing I got from 22 222 12 ga 270 and the 50 cal Hawkins. Last night I had this brain storm idea of a picture I wanted to try for so I got her to help me out. Off we go to our shooting pit and I load up the 50 with 60grs of pyrodex and a 350 gr. maxihunter and tell her I want her to shoot it off hand and don't care if she evens hits the target.  

"Lord please send my bullet straight and true "


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 24, 2009)

Consentration at it finest   As Chevy Chase said "Be the bullet"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 24, 2009)

To skip a head she fired a couple off hand for me and never hit the target board so I said to sit at the bench she says she thinks she was shooting high so I told her to just sit the round part of the front sight in the bottom of the v


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 24, 2009)

And the result at 80 yrds with open sights boy was she happy and surprised I mentioned I have a 45 Hawkins and now she want me to get it out so she has one of her own  little red circled ones are from her 22 the other day she wasn't happy with them at all


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 24, 2009)

One more from off hand with a little recoil throwed in, it ROCKED her world


----------



## bobman (Sep 24, 2009)

She would do better with a shorter barrelled and stocked  rifle if you can find one, you can tell its too heavy out in front

gun fit is important my daughters do well with short barrels

I'm 6'4 so I like long barrels and stocks my guns dont work well for my daughters


Atleast shes game enough to shoot one, my wife said no way after she saw me shoot the rifle

she will shoot the 22 thought and is deadly with a 38 snub nose go figure


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 24, 2009)

That is a fine looking wife...and rifle....


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 24, 2009)

Good shooting Rebecca! Looks like you had fun!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Sep 24, 2009)

Better watch your back


----------



## HandgunHTR (Sep 24, 2009)

Great shooting Rebecca!

I agree with bobman.  If you get her a good .45 caliber carbine, she will be outshooting you in a hurry!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 24, 2009)

bobman said:


> She would do better with a shorter barrelled and stocked  rifle if you can find one, you can tell its too heavy out in front
> 
> gun fit is important my daughters do well with short barrels
> 
> ...





HandgunHTR said:


> Great shooting Rebecca!
> 
> I agree with bobman.  If you get her a good .45 caliber carbine, she will be outshooting you in a hurry!



What's wrong with you guys as it is iffin I lip off I'll need a 2 day runnin start to get out of  her range     and you want me to get her something that fits 

I'd love to get her one of her own but for now it's just target practice and I don't believe she quite ready or wants to go deer hunting yet so we'll just stick with her and her ladies youth 870 and HONKERS


----------



## bobman (Sep 24, 2009)

dont get too cocky I doubt she'd miss with that 870


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 24, 2009)

bobman said:


> dont get too cocky I doubt she'd miss with that 870



To late bob we've been steppin out and lettin her bust a few clays goose season starts the 17th of Oct


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 24, 2009)

Well done!!

I think barrel length is fine but the stock is a bit long.

Break out that 45, fit the stock and let her have it.

Rebecca, WELL DONE!!! 

I gotta convince the wife to shot my flintlock now.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 24, 2009)

looks like she is having all kinds of fun!


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 24, 2009)

very koooool !


----------



## Henpecked (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks like she loves it.  She's laughing like she shot the window out of that camper.


----------



## win280 (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like she is having a blast.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thats great you guys are enjoying this together, Looks like she loves it!


----------



## Plumcreekhunter (Oct 2, 2009)

Good stuff right there..Maybe she needs to talk to my wife..


----------

